# Seized Soap



## KatieShephard (Oct 14, 2014)

Since I'm new to soaping, I hadn't quite seen this before...but I'm taking it that this is what a seized soap, or "soap on a rope" looks like.  Came across this today on YouTube and thought I'd share with my fellow newbies.  Really wish that she continued the video to show us what to do next!

http://youtu.be/w84pJD_KYgk


----------



## Tilia (Oct 14, 2014)

The link doesn't work for me. I end up at the main page on YT.


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 14, 2014)

Tilia said:


> The link doesn't work for me. I end up at the main page on YT.



I changed the link...can you see it now?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 14, 2014)

Nope, still can't see it.


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 14, 2014)

how about now?  I was trying to link through my kindle...not working so well!  now I'm on my pc...it should work


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 14, 2014)

It worked for me.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tilia (Oct 14, 2014)

Visible now, thanks!


----------



## Susie (Oct 14, 2014)

Worked for me.  

I would have just smoothed the soap down in that container, and let it gel and harden there.  But she is going to rebatch in the crock pot to make a HP soap.  If you insist on transferring seized soap to a mold, you glop and shove the soap in and try to push out the air bubbles.


----------



## welsh black (Oct 15, 2014)

Same happened to me last week. So disappointing, not even mentioning the cost.  Definitely will be doing small test next time when I use a new fragrence..


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 15, 2014)

welsh black said:


> Same happened to me last week. So disappointing, not even mentioning the cost.  Definitely will be doing small test next time when I use a new fragrence..



So what did you end up doing with it?  Did you just leave it in the container to gel and do it's thing?  Or did you throw it in the crock and put it on heat?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 15, 2014)

As soon as it started getting thick, she should have poured it in a mold. I would classify that as fast acceleration, not quite seize.


----------



## welsh black (Oct 16, 2014)

I tried to crock pot it as soon as it went wrong.  Just lots of small hard lumps in oil, got so fed up, I put it in a pot to cool.  Next day it was the same, should have tried to do something with it, I suppose, but I didn't like the smell either so binned it!!


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 16, 2014)

welsh black said:


> I tried to crock pot it as soon as it went wrong.  Just lots of small hard lumps in oil, got so fed up, I put it in a pot to cool.  Next day it was the same, should have tried to do something with it, I suppose, but I didn't like the smell either so binned it!!



Thanks for sharing you experience...sorry it happened to you.  I know that it will eventually happen to me, so I just want to prepare as much as I can so I don't have to trash everything.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 16, 2014)

I always slap a lid on it and see if it will gel enough and thin out enough to finish mixing it quickly and get it in the mold. Using this method you have to work fast because it will set up very quickly after gel.  All else fails, a crock pot will save the soap.


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 16, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I always slap a lid on it and see if it will gel enough and thin out enough to finish mixing it quickly and get it in the mold. Using this method you have to work fast because it will set up very quickly after gel.  All else fails, a crock pot will save the soap.



Thanks Carolyn!


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. It happened to me a couple times using certain FOs. When that happened, I just threw the soap batter into a crock pot and remelted it.


----------



## SoapSap (Oct 16, 2014)

Instead of putting it in the crock pot to melt, could it go in a pan over a low burner or in the oven. Would it not be the same as rebatching?


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 16, 2014)

I think technically it would be different than rebatching because it hasn't finished saponifying.  Also, you don't have to shave it down, and you may not have to add heat to make it gel, either. There's a good chance that whatever caused the seize will create enough heat that the soap will still gel on its own, without an external heat source.  I followed cmzaha's advice (just cover it) with my first seize a couple weeks ago, and it was in full gel within about an hour. I was pretty amazed -- and very relieved.  It then poured pretty easily into my mold.  

If you do add heat to a seized soap, I think it would be more like HP than a rebatch. In any event, a low oven should be fine (warm setting), but I wouldn't put it on a burner unless you have it in a double boiler or have another way to keep it from burning on the bottom.  But if you do actively heat it, regardless of the method, I'd keep a pretty close eye on it since the soap gremlins thrive on every chance for chaos! :twisted:


----------

